# Max Trout the Law Allows is Called a LIMIT!



## LDUBS (Apr 30, 2021)

And that's what I got yesterday! haha

Mrs Ldubs, our two dogs, and I hit my regular spot pretty hard for about 1.5 hours with nothing, nada, zilch. A couple of weeks ago I got a couple ticks passing through another area that I really hadn't fished before. I thought maybe something other than trout. I decided to move there and bingo, had the limit within an hour. 

We were trolling in 80' to 90' of water. Surface temp about 65.5 deg's. I was trolling at 2.6 - 2.9 mph. Caught 2 at 25' and 3 at 35" OTW. Used a 75' set-back. All caught on Speedy Shiner spoons. I was using a darker color. Even though the water is pretty clear, I generally go with darker when trolling deep. I saw the first trout jump out of the water before I even realized I had a hook up. 

Looks like we are in for another drought. The lake level is way down from where it has been the last couple of years. I could see where the concrete ramp ended from the dock. A few more feet and folks will be backing off the end of that part of the ramp, unless they block it off. 

No trophies this time but still a day on the water is great and catching fish is a bonus!


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2021)

Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (May 1, 2021)

A limit is always good! :beer:
Curious, it is a trip for you, but did you ever fish Flaming Gorge, supposed to be some really big trout in there from articles I have read.


----------



## LDUBS (May 1, 2021)

overboard said:


> A limit is always good! :beer:
> Curious, it is a trip for you, but did you ever fish Flaming Gorge, supposed to be some really big trout in there from articles I have read.



I've never been to Flaming Gorge but have heard a lot about it. I read about guys from Northern California making the trip there for Trout and Kokanee. For me it would be a long two days drive towing the boat. 

Another place I haven't been is Pyramid Lake north or Reno Nevada. I hear guys talk about catching monster Lahontan Cutthroats from the banks or a boat. What is unique is guys fishing from the "bank" put a ladder out it the water. I guess to get to deeper water.


----------



## jethro (May 3, 2021)

Now that's a good day of trolling! Nice work.


----------



## Attwanl (May 8, 2021)

Congratulations on a good day on the water


----------

